# Natural 20 view Vs Normal view



## Milo Windby (Feb 10, 2002)

Hey everyone,

A couple weeks ago I changed my view preference to Natural 20 instead of the default scheme somewhere in an options page.  This changed the color scheme to greys instead of black with light text.  I must say I prefer the old scheme.  Problem is I can't find it any more!  Can anyone tell me where that preference is or if it's been removed in favor of the grey scheme?


----------



## Morrus (Feb 13, 2002)

The Nat 20 scheme only applies to the Nat 20 forum - I'm not sure how you managed to select it as a default!  

Are you still stuck with the grey scheme, or have you managed to switch it back?


----------



## Milo Windby (Feb 13, 2002)

Morrus,

I'm still stuck that way.  When I get into the boards without logging in they're in the nice black color scheme.  As soon as I log in to my name everything switches to grey with the Natural 20 Press logo at the top.  Very odd.


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 13, 2002)

I think that before you turned off all the optional functions, you could choose to have a different color scheme as the default.  Probably he chose the Nat20 color scheme, and then when you turned off that option of customizability, he was unable to revert back.

If you log a new name, you won't have that problem, but if you want to keep your old name, Morrus would have to reinstate that option long enough for you to turn off the offending color scheme.


----------



## Milo Windby (Feb 15, 2002)

Hmm, you're probably right, Wickett.  Whatdya say Morrus?  Any way of getting rid of this scheme on my account or would you have to turn on the option for all accounts first?


----------



## Milo Windby (Feb 26, 2002)

Another thing I have noticed with the Nat20 scheme is the inablity to highlight and copy text from the boards.  This means I have to log out to copy something, then log back in to use it in a post (as a quote or otherwise).  Now while it is workable, it can get time consuming as well.  Is there any way I can get my account reverted to the D20Reviews scheme Morrus?  I'd really rather not make another name if it's at all possible.


----------

